# A Lazy Rainy Saturday



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2009)

Just moments ago here's what SE Texas (at my house) looked like. 
Out my front door:






In the forground, under the water you can make out my brand new flagstone sidewalk





The driveway and the back of my truck




back lake OOPS! I meant yard.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick, that looks awful. Do you live near a river? Do you have a basement?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank the Lord the answer is "no" to both questions. No houses down here have basements


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh crap, that can't be good. Hope you don't get any damage. 

(Would love to see a shot of your new flagstone sidewalk when the water recedes....)


----------



## Candace (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow. It was 80 and gorgeous here today. I feel for you!


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 18, 2009)

hope you grow phrags. I hear they like lots of rainwater....Just bein' funny. I seriously hope nothing was badly damaged. 74 here near Chicago today.......


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2009)

whoa...that doesn't happen often up here where I live. 
You do have a nice yard BTW.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2009)

Jimsox said:


> ...... 74 here near Chicago today.......


 Yikes! and it's probably comin' our way with the way these weather patterns go!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2009)

We had rain in Lux. too, but by far not those quantities !!! Maybe you show another pic of your new flagstone sidewalk when the water has gone ! Jean


----------



## Hiker (Apr 19, 2009)

Something is unfair about rain, you got much more than you need and we need a lot more than we got!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

Get the boy a set of swim fins and a snorkle!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 19, 2009)

*the next day*

For you all that wanted to see the sidewalk.




one step up




and the critter(s) are back out ram sacking my bird feeder!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice Rick!!! is the stone sort of slate? and Fine lawn :clap: !!! Is the critter a squirrel? Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> very nice Rick!!! is the stone sort of slate? and Fine lawn :clap: !!! Is the critter a squirrel? Jean


the stone is sandstone and that is a squirrel


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 20, 2009)

Love the stone you've used in your sidewalk!


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Houston this week and visiting with you. Hopefully the Texas monsoon won't hit......It rains extremely hard down there, and flooding is a normal occurrence.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

slippertalker said:


> I'm looking forward to Houston this week and visiting with you. Hopefully the Texas monsoon won't hit......It rains extremely hard down there, and flooding is a normal occurrence.


Unfortunetly that is true Bill. See you in a couple of days!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice job on the walk. Did you do the work?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice job on the walk. Did you do the work?


Yes Dot. I do all of my projects. Can't affort outside contracts! I repaired support beams in the attic yesterday and today I worked on the roof/shingles. Tomorrow I finish the roof and put my display together for Wed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmm -- too bad Texas is so far from Michigan...


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm -- too bad Texas is so far from Michigan...


:rollhappy: and let's not forget he builds & rebuilds GHs too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: and let's not forget he builds & rebuilds GHs too!


Exacty my point. I'm hoping, planning...


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks great Rick!
Qs: 
How did you dispose of old walkway?
Is that a pea gravel in the grout joints?
Did you use a weedguard under the walkway?
We generally do our own work also. Besides the sweat equity,
there is a greater and longer lived satisfaction from projects
like these. Have a good one! Clark


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Looks great Rick!
> Qs:
> How did you dispose of old walkway?
> Is that a pea gravel in the grout joints?
> ...


I must first say, This thread has gotten more hits(posts) then any of my flowers ever did!!!:rollhappy:

Clark,
There was no pervious walkway, only grass. I hand dugout a three foot wide by four (approx) inch deep path and dumped all that in the backyard to fill in low spots. Yes, I laid a heavy weed block down then tossed on some morter sand I had leftover. I stuff you see between the flagstones is crushed granite. Fill your ditch almost full with the granite, set your stones. Use a level to in sure the stone is level in the center and tappers off to the grass on both sides for rain run off. Fill in between with more granite. Granite is perferred over sand. Granite "locks" together when it settles and keeps the stones tight. It doesn't track into the house like sand does, either. Good Luck then post it!


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 23, 2009)

I see that tapering of the stone toward the grass worked well......


----------



## Clark (Apr 23, 2009)

Rick-
For now, we have red gravel sidewalks. The walkway that we want is
stamped concrete, but at 12-15 dollars/ft. it adds up fast.
It will be a while before I post new walkways.

Q: Can't tell from photo, does your developement have curbs?
no curbs=no storm drains?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

That was tones of water over there, but it looks much better!!! Rick you might not live near a river but you definately live near a seasonal lake...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Rick-
> For now, we have red gravel sidewalks. The walkway that we want is
> stamped concrete, but at 12-15 dollars/ft. it adds up fast.
> It will be a while before I post new walkways.
> ...


No curbs only storm ditches



biothanasis said:


> That was tones of water over there, but it looks much better!!! Rick you might not live near a river but you definately live near a seasonal lake...


Seasonal lake has got crazy this year. It rain again last Fri and yesterday which flooded everywhere, ran off and now repeating today as well. Crazy, crazy


----------

